# Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 vắng mặt



## dichvuvisagap.com (12 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Bạn muốn làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh và vắng mặt có thể liên hệ đến Newyouth Tourism Co.,Ltd. Chúng tôi cung cấp **dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp** số 2 cho người đang sống tại Việt Nam và ở nước ngoài. Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ Viber, Zalo 0966.089.350*​


*Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* là giấy tờ quan trọng chứng minh lý lịch tư pháp của một cá nhân. Mọi người sử dụng *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* vào các mực dích như sau: nhập quốc tịch, kết hôn với người nước ngoài, xin visa định cư, xin việc làm ở nước ngoài,…. Nếu bạn đang cần *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* có thể liên hệ nhanh với chúng tôi.



*1. Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 vắng mặt*



Newyouth Tourism cung cấp *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* như sau:

- Khách hàng muốn *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* mà ở nước ngoài (tại Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ, Châu Á). Bạn ở nước ngoài không cần phải bay về Việt Nam, chúng tôi giúp bạn sở hữu phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2, gửi bản scan để bạn có thể nộp online cho cơ quan có thẩm quyền, bản gốc có thể gửi qua đường bưu điện.

- Khách hàng muốn *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 *với mục đích làm visa định cư nước ngoài. Chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ làm visa định cư hỗ trợ khách hàng làm visa định cư nhanh và tỷ lệ đậu cao.

- Khách hàng muốn *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* với mục đích đăng ký kết hôn với người nước ngoài. Chúng tôi có dịch vụ tư vấn đăng ký kết hơn với người nước ngoài nhanh, trọn gói và thủ tục đơn giản.

- khách hàng muốn *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* với mục đích nhập quốc tịch các nước. Chúng tôi có hỗ trợ dịch thuật công chứng tư pháp, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, bản scan hoàn chỉnh và gửi sang nước ngoài.

- và nhiều mục đích khác.

* 

2.Hồ sơ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp*



Bạn muốn *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* cần cung cấp cho chúng tôi những hồ sơ sau:

- Bản scan mặt thông tin hộ chiếu mới nhất.

- Thông tin gia đình: họ và tên của cha, mẹ, vợ, chồng.

Sau khi nhận đầy đủ hồ sơ, thanh toán tạm ứng, chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành *thủ tục làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2*, có kết quả từ 4-8 ngày làm việc.

Kết quả: *02 phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* có dấu đỏ. Nếu khách hàng muốn lấy 04 phiếu vui lòng liên hệ trước.

* 

3. Làm sao để sử dụng phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 ở nước ngoài



Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* có con dấu đỏ của cơ quan thẩm quyền của Việt Nam chỉ có tác dụng hợp pháp tại Việt Nam. Vì thế, bạn muốn sử dụng *phiêu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* ở nước ngoài cần phải thực hiện thêm các thủ tục sau đây:

- *Dịch thuật tiếng anh công chứng tư pháp *(có dấu đỏ của SỞ TƯ PHÁP) . Chúng tôi lấy phí 150.000 đ/bản, mất 1 buổi làm việc.

- *Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* là dán con tem chứng nhận con dấu hợp pháp sử dụng ở nước ngoài. Mất 1 ngày làm việc.

- *Một bản scan phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2*. ở nước ngoài đang thông dụng gửi hồ sơ online, chúng tôi sẽ gửi bạn một bản scan gồm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 + dịch thuật + con dấu hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự qua email.



*4. Quy trình làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 02 cho người đang sống ở nước ngoài*

Bước 1: Tư vấn khách hàng các thông tin cần thiết làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 qua zalo,viber: +84.966.089.350

Bước 2: ký kết hợp đồng lao động, nhận hồ sơ và thanh toán tạm ứng.

Bước 3: thực hiện làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp và ra kết quả.

Bước 4: Thực hiện một vài dịch vụ bổ sung (nếu có) như: dịch thuật tiếng anh công chứng tư pháp, hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự.

Bước 5: Thanh toán các chi phí còn lại.

Bước 6: Chúng sẽ gửi bản scan hoàn chỉnh của phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 qua email của khách hàng.

Bước 7: Gửi bản gốc phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 đến khách hàng thông qua đường bưu điện hoặc người nhà đến văn phòng của chúng tôi để nhận hồ sơ.



Chúng tôi cung cấp *dịch vụ* *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* và các dịch vụ hỗ trợ nhằm đảm bảo lọi ích của khách hàng. Khách hàng có thể *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* vắng mặt không cần phải bay về Việt Nam.



Nếu quý khách muốn làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 vui lòng liên hệ:

*Ms. An – Viber, Zalo +84.966.089.350 – Email: **nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com*

*Mrs.Hạnh – Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: **hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*​


Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng:

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

Điện thoại: 028.62923422

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn

Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách !​
Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp,


----------

